# Nids or Renage Guard?



## Meldebious Duron (Jul 1, 2009)

So i'm going to a tounyment in Feb. And I can't decide between taking my nids or my new Renagade imperial guard.

Its 1500pts, and my nids list is well balanced:

Hive tyrant
-BS/LS T-L DV w/BLB
3 Zoanthropes
6 warriors
-ST, DV, 1 VC
30 Termagants
20 Genestealers
-BL
9 spore mines
2 Carnifexs
-ST, CC
My nids are partly painted, and i could get them done in time. 

The Renegade Imperial Guard (Lost and the Upset) is a infantry (horde) based army. Which looks cool because theres TONS of them:

Company Command Squad
commander w/ PP PW
4PG
'Ordance
'Fleet
2 body guard
C armour

Primaris Psyker
MinsistorumPriest
-Shotgun
Stormtroopers
pw, 2x MG, use Behind enemy lines
Infantry platoon
-command platoon
--BG, AutoC, 2 Snipers
-Infantry squad
--BP, PW, Flamer
-Infantry Squad
--GL, LC
-Infantry Squad
--GL, ML
-Specail Weapons Squad
--3GL
-Special Weapons Squad
--3Flamers
-Heavy Weapons Squad
--3 LC
-Conscripts
--X50

Veterans Squad
BP, PW; 3PG; AutoC, Grenadiers

Veterans Squad
7 Shotguns PW
2Flamers
1H flamer
Geradiers

On one hand I know my Nids would look Great and do great, but on the other hand it would be hard to pass up using that many models for the Guard, one thing is I don't think i'd be able to have the Gaurd painted in time. If you have any questions about the listing just ask, But tell me what you guys think I should take?

ps- sry about it being messing its late and i'm tired. please do forgive me.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd say nids purely because they've had an update and are seriously nasty now.
Although, i love the name Lost and Upset, made me laugh that did.:grin:


----------

